# getting nitrates lower?



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Ive been testing my water, and my ammonia and nitrites are at 0. My nitrates are inbetween 5-10. It should be at zero right? it was a lil bit higher earlier this week but i did 20% water changes 2 days now. Should i keep doing water changes until its at o?


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

If your tank is absolutely without plants 5-10 mg/l is is quite good, your fish still need some "dirt" to keep their immune-system in practice.

But if you keep plants the level of nitrates is best held between 10 and 50 mg/l.
Preferably at the low end, of cause.

Plants need a little nitrate, but at levels higher than 50 mg/l, fish and plants will start to show the first signs of stress and discomfort, and algae will start to build at a regular pace.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

No i have no plants at all. So should I stop with the daily water changes? and just start doing it weekly?


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

Well. I wouldn't worry 'bout such small amount of nitrates.
Actually I'd rather come drink from your tank, than do with the tap-water here where I live.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

hahah that bad huh?


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

Yup!!
Pure heaven for algae.

30-45 mg/l average, up 60-70 mg/l untill the water-plant has found the polutionary source.

Thank God for JBL Nitratex 360000.


----------



## acehigh (Mar 5, 2004)

I would not worry mate!

You will never get your nitrates to 0, nitrate is the end product of the cycle! They are quiet harmless to fish when kept bellow 40ppm. Most keepers like to keep them bellow 20ppm. This is the main reason for the water changes, to remove some of the nitrates from the water and keep the level down.

Monitor your tank, you will soon get a feel for how long it takes your nitrates to build up. That will give you a rough idea of when your water changes will need to be done. Once a week, some times twice is normaly quiet ok!


----------

